# Anacampseros alstonii



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2011)

Moin zusammen,

möchte euch mal eine kleinbleibende Rarität aus der Pflanzenwelt vorstellen (hat nichts mit Kaktus zutun außenamsweiße).
Nicht winterhart, gehört zur Familie der Anacampseros.
Habe mir die Drei diesen Sonntag auf einer Börse gegönnt. 

 

 

lG,
Daniel


----------

